# Looking for groundman possibly climber northwest CT



## tree MDS (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be happy to train the right individual. I need reliable help for my small owner operated tree service. I climb and have a bucket, I have been doing treework for 20 years, hands on and have had the good fortune of learning from good people, I could pass that on. I have had my own buisiness for 12 years now if I could find some decent people things are ready to take off this year. CDL would be an advantage but not required. Paul 860 4598395


----------



## treemandan (Mar 24, 2008)

I could ground and drive for around 23 per hour plus full benifits or climb for around 35 but I don't drive then.I would be your employee, I get paid for lunch or I don't take it and after 40 hours its time and a half. I want 1 week right now with 5 personals and you better not have any mice in your trucks cause if my ropes get messed up I am going to have to charge you. Call me anytime.
If you payed me the 35 for 40 hours I would take home about 1100.00.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 24, 2008)

100.00 per hour + benefits, moving expense relocation package! I would
strongly consider this, but we both know even though it is worth that 
you could not afford it. It is my minimum to consider relocating especially to the NE!
I really don't think I could handle the culture shock.


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 25, 2008)

*i moved here from east Tennessee.*

culture shock is an understatement!

these folks let the tax man in their house for an assessment! insane


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 25, 2008)

hornett224 said:


> culture shock is an understatement!
> 
> these folks let the tax man in their house for an assessment! insane



Not quite what I meant but wow!


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 25, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I could ground and drive for around 23 per hour plus full benifits or climb for around 35 but I don't drive then.I would be your employee, I get paid for lunch or I don't take it and after 40 hours its time and a half. I want 1 week right now with 5 personals and you better not have any mice in your trucks cause if my ropes get messed up I am going to have to charge you. Call me anytime.
> If you payed me the 35 for 40 hours I would take home about 1100.00.



i guess ya may as well shoot for your dream job!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 25, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> i guess ya may as well shoot for your dream job!



A few years ago I applied at Aspen-The Care of Trees. It was pouring down rain and a little cold when I walked into the door and said to the crew foreman" Do you know what happens when a tree guy gets wet?" All the office types look over with beaming smiles of anticipation when he replied" No, what", in a apprehensive way. I simply told them that I didn't know and really had no plans of finding out. I passed on the job but it could of been right for some.
I think I just keep spouting these pathetic stories but they are quite literal. The reason being is that I have to ask" What the hell do you expect me to do, what are you making me responsible for, and how low do you expect me to go!?".


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of the quality responses boys- keep em coming!!


----------



## Griffbm3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Please check your PM's as I am interested.

Jason


----------



## Brush Hog (Mar 27, 2008)

treemandan, must be nice to be able to pick your jobs. Most of us need to support a family and take anything that's halfway decent. Sounds like you should work for yourself. Just as long as you can meet your own standards.


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 27, 2008)

treemandan said:


> A few years ago I applied at Aspen-The Care of Trees. It was pouring down rain and a little cold when I walked into the door and said to the crew foreman" Do you know what happens when a tree guy gets wet?" All the office types look over with beaming smiles of anticipation when he replied" No, what", in a apprehensive way. I simply told them that I didn't know and really had no plans of finding out. I passed on the job but it could of been right for some.
> I think I just keep spouting these pathetic stories but they are quite literal. The reason being is that I have to ask" What the hell do you expect me to do, what are you making me responsible for, and how low do you expect me to go!?".



hey dan, are you made of sugar and afraid you might melt?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2008)

Brush Hog said:


> treemandan, must be nice to be able to pick your jobs. Most of us need to support a family and take anything that's halfway decent. Sounds like you should work for yourself. Just as long as you can meet your own standards.



Oh I am just busting on the guy who posted this ad, he busted on me for something I can't even remember and it is almost impossible for me to meet my own standards so I gave up long ago.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 27, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> hey dan, are you made of sugar and afraid you might melt?



One big freezing drop landed on my neck this morning and it started early. Very slippery rope climbing but hung in there to get it done by 1, went home a started FIRE! Been here ever since.


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 28, 2008)

treemandan said:


> A few years ago I applied at Aspen-The Care of Trees. It was pouring down rain and a little cold when I walked into the door and said to the crew foreman" Do you know what happens when a tree guy gets wet?" All the office types look over with beaming smiles of anticipation when he replied" No, what", in a apprehensive way. I simply told them that I didn't know and really had no plans of finding out. I passed on the job but it could of been right for some.
> I think I just keep spouting these pathetic stories but they are quite literal. The reason being is that I have to ask" What the hell do you expect me to do, what are you making me responsible for, and how low do you expect me to go!?".


If you started off talkin that melt in the rain crap with me I'd say "drag yer a$$" and dont let the door hit it either!


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 28, 2008)

treemandan said:


> One big freezing drop landed on my neck this morning and it started early. Very slippery rope climbing but hung in there to get it done by 1, went home a started FIRE! Been here ever since.



 
honestly, if i can avoid the rain i will. i don't like climbing in the rain. i've done it- lots. i will try to look at work or do some billing or trim some crab apples or something like that. maybe _i'm_ turning to sugar! i know i'm getting older. and while i might be getting tougher, i'm also getting wiser. when i used to work for a company, i would be resentful that the boss would make me climb wet, slippery trees. i would #####, blah, blah, blah... it's nice having the option now. i have my men do ground pruning in the rain and let 'em off early. after 5 hours in rainy weather, most guys gonna get #####y. i know we got some real go getters around here so i'm not referring to you. yo guys go ahead and work till dark, i'll bring dry socks! 

thanks for the chuckle,
kevin


----------



## Happyjack (Mar 28, 2008)

Where are you located in CT?


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 28, 2008)

*well guys.................*

i worked for treeMDS wednesday and thursday this week.he is a great guy and i learned a lot working from him.everything went smooth and he knows his stuff.

unfortunately my location and schedule do not permit me to work for him on a full time basis but i would if i could.

thanks again treeMDS!


----------



## oldirty (Mar 28, 2008)

i've met hornett. i'd take his word about the man.

good luck in your search MDS


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 28, 2008)

*i've met oldirty.*

i'll take his word about me.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 6, 2008)

Somebody....bump.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Bump!*

come on guys! he's a great guy to work for.


----------

